# Alldata diy



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You overpaid. I subscribed to 5 years for $40. That's $8 a year. Added 2nd vehicle for $10. 3rd for $8.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> You overpaid. I subscribed to 5 years for $40. That's $8 a year. Added 2nd vehicle for $10. 3rd for $8.


I chose the option I wanted. I can extend the subscription if needed. For now, my needs have been met at a price I think is fair. I bought retail, rather than wholesale. 

Very comprehensive data set on this SUV. Most of it way beyond my skill set. I am nerdy, though, so I enjoy reading material I don't thoroughly understand.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I suspect the Haynes/Chilton manuals are intended more for people who make their living as mechanics; get-in and get-out as quickly as possible and move on to the next job. As DIYers, we're often afforded the luxury of no time limits.

I'm "old school" in that I believe in repairing instead of just blindly replacing and I built a good business doing it. But repairs usually take more time and labor is expen$ive so I had to learn when to go ahead and replace. Had I spent as much time on customer's work as I really wanted, my family would have starved.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Another thing with that is knowing what quality you want in your work. For a personal vehicle many will be fine with a hack job as long as it works. My brother in law is like that and it annoys the hell out of me. I acquired a car from him that I use for work but because of his way of doing things I have little confidence in the condition of the car. I have tried to make sure that all of the work I have done on it was done right. But I am probably close to having spent as much on repairs as the car sold for.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

WOW. I had aldata and I hated it. 2001 Chevy truck 1500 4.3 standard. look for tire pressure. It leads you to the torque of the spare tire cable wrench. What? Haynes and chilton are for peeps who really are not auto techs. It does help but when you are looking for specifics, Mitchell Pro Demand is the ****. I also have Identafix. Awesome site! It has tech write ups what and how each vehicle was fixed by each tech. That would be the site to go to if you aren't an auto tech. It will help the best. Lots of info there. OEM and other stuff there. Aldata was charging me $130 a month but Prodemand charges me $169 and it has twice the info. Course I am an auto repair shop so I guess the prices differ. Idendafix is invaluable with the write-ups on each vehicle.:vs_cool:


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> You overpaid. I subscribed to 5 years for $40. That's $8 a year. Added 2nd vehicle for $10. 3rd for $8.


Where are you getting it for that price?

https://www.alldatadiy.com/buy/


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

HINT**** If you have a library card, they have it for free.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Bigplanz said:


> I broke down and subscribed to a year of access to their data for my Lincoln Navigator. Much, much more detailed info on the vehicle and its subsystems. Lots of info on where to find body grounds, connector pins schematics, and in general far better than the Haynes/Chilton equivalent. Quite a value for $26.95 a year. I am sure I will read it all just for fun, but tranny cooling line routing diagrams are worth the subscription. Highly recommended.


I used alldata for a while. It's good for the price I guess but I found it a bit incomplete. The drawings were kind of simplistic as well.

I ended up buying the original factory service manuals for the vehicle. A heck of a lot more expensive ($220) but FAR more detailed.

If you plan on keeping the vehicle for a while and doing all your own repairs then the factory manuals are a better way to go. The full service manual for my vehicle (chevy uplander) is a 2 volume set (about 1500 to 2000 pages each volume). It quite frankly beats the cheese out of alldata


----------

